# Mortgage Interest Rate Options Letters



## verywhys (15 Feb 2020)

I am looking to get a copy of some mortgage option letters (redacted) that would have been sent out to customers after a fixed rate on their mortgage expired..... i am looking for AIB letters from 2002 to 2007 or any other bank option letters to use as a comparison with the letter I received. 

I would really appreciate anything you might be able to share.


----------



## tnegun (16 Feb 2020)

I should have one from 2009 but if that's of any use to you? I think I've a letter of offer or list or rates from 2007 I remember digging up when getting my complaint together for the prevailing rate issue.


----------



## verywhys (16 Feb 2020)

tnegun said:


> I should have one from 2009 but if that's of any use to you? I think I've a letter of offer or list or rates from 2007 I remember digging up when getting my complaint together for the prevailing rate issue.


Anything you have would be great......the more i have to compare the better.......thanks a mil


----------



## tnegun (16 Feb 2020)

I got this in 2009 when I asked for my options to break from our fixed rate.


----------



## verywhys (16 Feb 2020)

@tnegun ....thanks a million!!


----------



## tnegun (16 Feb 2020)

No problem hope it helps!


----------



## Robbie R (16 Feb 2020)

@verywhys - here are the letters I got in 2007 and 2016 from AIB. I would encourage as many people as possible to post copies of their redacted letters in this thread. There is a case for AIB to answer, no doubt.


----------



## verywhys (17 Feb 2020)

Thanks for that @Robbie R........i think you are spot on.......i would really like to see a copy of a letter earlier than 2007 to see how it was worded


----------



## verywhys (18 Feb 2020)

Just one last bump to see if anyone can help.......

Does anybody have a mortgage rate options letter from before 2007?

Thanks again.....


----------



## LolaG19 (18 Feb 2020)

Hi verywhys I’ll check when I am at home this evening. There may be one at home in my SAR file.


----------



## verywhys (18 Feb 2020)

LolaG19 said:


> Hi verywhys I’ll check when I am at home this evening. There may be one at home in my SAR file.



hi @LolaG19,

that would be great......thanks a mil


----------



## verywhys (17 Apr 2020)

Hi all,

Thanks to all who have uploaded a copy of their rate options letter.

I am still looking to find a rate options letter from before 2007 if possible. A letter that offered a tracker rate would be preferable but any rate options letter will do.

 If anyone has one they can share i would really appreciated it.

thanks again!


----------

